
Arkansas' largest newspaper giving away iPads to keep subscribers - rmason
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/nation/2019/05/25/arkansas-newspaper-ipads/39515823/
======
NotSammyHagar
Local and probably even statewide newspapers are mostly going to be gone. I
don't know how we'll be able to have knowledge of and discussions of events
using facts. It's hard enough time even with trustworthy sources - although
people just ignore facts.

